# men portrait  ( some nude of older and younger men)



## raphael perez

hi every body 
i am a painter that doing my first step on photography 
give your opinion about my photos 
thanks
_Raphael Perez_


----------



## mentos_007

/edit I didn't wanted to be offensive, sorry if anybody felt bad with my post 
end of edit/

First of all welcome on The Photo Forum! 
I like the idea of your photos! my favs are number 2 and 3  Very..... unique


----------



## raphael perez

this sweet young man have psoriasis  problem that make him a lot of problem in finding connection ( with woman).
i thing he is a beautiful man and he need a lot of power to expose himself 
like that ,  he is a brave man and i wish him good luck


----------



## LaFoto

Hola Raphael,
welcome to ThePhotoForum.
I was wondering why you were posting photos of a man with psoriasis ... the first of him looks like it was taken for a medical guidebook (the light is very bright) ... but I see why you took his photo and I, too, admire his courage to have his photos taken IN THE NUDE.

But the same also applies to the older men ... whenever you see nudes, they are of younger people. And more often women than men. You go a totally different path. Surprising. Amazing, and well done.


----------



## raphael perez

i am a painter in my work 
and this group of photos are first step for me.

the young man with psoriasis was the second time i took photos on studio. i didn't now how to use the flash so i burn the images .

i am gay man and like very much men butt so maybe this is 
the way i put my sexuality 


on the 2 adult men i try to improve and not burning the skin 
hope it is better


----------



## Corry

I think the first three are pretty good lighting wise.  Overall, I like the first the best.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mentos_007

hey I just noticed that the two men "fighting" have watches! is it a kind of metaphore? that time flows no matter if you are naked: poor or rich, black or white, young or old.... hmmm to much for today


----------

